# un blague de coluche :



## magicmimi (8 Mai 2011)

Salut j'adore coluche il dit des choses tellement vrai souvent (voir toujours)....



> Dans la police, au bout de 30 blâmes tu peux avoir un avertissement, et au bout de trente avertissements, tu peux être dégradé... Robert il s'en fou, il est pas gradé... lol



MDR !!!!!!

J'aime aussi la signature d'un autre membre ici (je sais plus qui ?) 

Ceux qui vont fouiller dans le caca des autres devrait déjà fouiller dans leur propre caca...(ou un truc de ce genre)

Et vous votre phrase d'humoriste préféré c'est laquelle ?

J'aime aussi les phrases d'auteur :



> Il est fort amusant de constater combien les gens aiment à se conformer à leur légende - de même qu'il est indéniable que les individus s'identifient aux caricatures qu'on fait d'eux. Sacha Guitry





jean-michel


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2011)

Fake.


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

Me dite pas que vous n'aimez pas les mots d'auteur ? Les proverbes etc... ???

J'ai une autre phrase que j'adore dire quand parfois les "humains" me déçoivent .(voir mon topic sur le chien jeter d'un immeuble)

"plus je connais les gens et plus j'aime les bêtes..."

Tiens un autre truc dans la veine du forum :

Voici une illusion doptique incroyable !. Regardez de près la photo, on distingue le visage d'Einstein nest-ce pas ?? Et maintenant levez vous et éloignez vous de votre écran...  ;-)







jean-mi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

«Des idées, tout le monde en a. Souvent les mêmes. Ce qu'il faut, c'est savoir s'en servir.»


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

"L'intelligence, c'est comme les parachutes, quand on n'en a pas, on s'écrase !" Pierre Desproges.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

L'homme n'est pas fait pour travailler. La preuve, c'est que ça le fatigue.

Georges Courteline


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2011)

"C'est çui qui dit qu'y est."


Toto.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

Which one of you bitches, wants to dance ?


Bernard Black.


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

Je méprise profondément ceux qui aiment marcher en rangs sur une musique: ce ne peut être que par erreur qu'ils ont reçu un cerveau; une moelle épinière leur suffirait amplement. EINSTEIN


----------



## boddy (9 Mai 2011)

En France tout le monde veut être Chef et personne veut être Siou.

Auteur : mon mari descendant d'une lignée de Siou d'Amérique


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Avoir l'air con peut être utile, mais l'être vraiment serait plus facile.

Coluche


----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Avoir l'air con peut être utile, mais l'être vraiment serait plus facile.
> 
> Coluche



Oui celle là est vraiment top ... une des meilleurs de Coluche....

J'aime aussi :



> Dans la vie il n'y a pas de grands il n'y a pas de petits, la bonne longueur pour les jambes c'est quand les pieds touchent bien par terre .



ou



> Dieu a dit : il y aura des hommes grands, il y aura des hommes petits, il y aura des hommes beaux et il y aura des hommes moches, il y aura des hommes noirs et il y aura des hommes blancs... Et tous seront égaux ; mais ça sera pas facile tous les jours... Et il a ajouté : il y en aura même qui seront noirs, petits et moches et pour eux ce sera très dur ! »



LOL


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2011)

ROTFL.


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Y'a pas à dire, c'est un des plus grand comique du siècle dernier&#8230;
Il aura marqué un paquet de génération&#8230;

Mais j'aime beaucoup celle-ci :
Les gardiens de la paix, au lieu de la garder, ils feraient mieux de nous la foutre !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Voici une illusion d&#8217;optique incroyable !. Regardez de près la photo, on distingue le visage d'Einstein n&#8217;est-ce pas ?? Et maintenant levez vous et éloignez vous de votre écran...  ;-)



Bah justement pour moi rien ne change. Je vois toujours le visage de Bébert avec du floutage autour.
On est censé voir quoi ? Une nana à poil ? 

Et en plus ton fil n'est pas drôle. Et normalement ici c'est pour des jeux. Je ne vois pas où il y a jeu à poster des citations d'humoristes que tout le monde connait depuis des années.
Bientot les extraits des dialogues d'Audiard battus et rebattus ? 

Si c'est pour te rendre intéressant que tu fais ça, ben c'est loupé... :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> On est censé voir quoi ?



pareil, mais en plus petit :rateau:



IVANOE a dit:


> Et en plus ton fil n'est pas drôle.



nan mais c'est pas comme si "on" lui avait déjà dit, tu penses, il aurait compris



IVANOE a dit:


> Et normalement ici c'est pour des jeux.



oui mais là, je ne pense pas que ce soit du ressort de "La Terrasse", où, chose étonnante, notre ami est quelque peu chahuté en ce moment 



IVANOE a dit:


> Si c'est pour te rendre intéressant que tu fais ça, ben c'est loupé... :mouais:



que du contraire, là dans la série "je me répand un peu partout" nous avons la palme d'or :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

ce qui me surprend le plus c'est que ce membre est inscrit depuis plus de 10 ans sur le forum et semble ne pas en avoir compris les us et coutumes.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2011)

normal, c'est un_ rebelle_


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> ce qui me surprend le plus c'est que ce membre est inscrit depuis plus de 10 ans sur le forum et semble ne pas en avoir compris les us et coutumes.



Si, mais il trouve que ce ne sont pas les bons...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

[mode SAV Omar & fred]
Oh vous vous allez recevoir des MPs !
Oh vous...
Oh vous, vous allez recevoir des MPs !!! [/mode]


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> MDR !!!!!!



Mange des raviolis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Machine de rotisserie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Musée des ritournelles


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mai 2011)

Il s'entête, hein, mimimachin. 

L'est mignon. 



(Ah j'oubliais : LOL!!!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

_*Hé Jean-Mi!!

R'mets-en une hé, allez, steuplé! *_


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

et après ça, d'aucuns diront que je suis méchant avec les blorks !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2011)

Comment qu't'es trop gentil de me l'avoir laissé ouvert un peu. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Quel est le sujet de ce fil ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

le coté punk des blorks


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

quand vous cesserez de pourrir mes topics ?

ou faite une liste de ce que l'on poster ici sera plus rapide....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Ah.
Je croyais que c'était le côté blurk des ponks et j'allais faire un contre-sens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------




magicmimi a dit:


> quand vous cesserez de pourrir mes topics ?



Si c'est une question, il faut inverser le verbe et son sujet : quand cesserez-vous...

Réponse : quand ils seront en conformité avec les règles et usages du forum où ils sont ouverts et un minimum intelligibles.


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

ça fleure encore le copinage, voire la conspiration ourdie à la hâte, par ici !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Gérard Ourdi est un peu notre maître à tous.
Magicmimi : La grande vadrouille sur la Terasse...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Même pas vrai! Mais bon, je suis a la Rochelle jusque 17h/17h30...  (demain pareil)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------

Je répondais au lapin alcoolique


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Monsieur, si vous persistez dans vos allégations diffamatoires quant à mon alimentation en éthanol, je serai contraint de faire appel à un _*community manager*_ pour assurer la médiation et faire entendre mon point de vue. Or, ni vous, ni moi, ne souhaitons en arriver à de telles extrémités, jen suis certain. Hein ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Bah si ! Histoire de se bourrer la gueule après une bonne engueulade


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Bah si ! Histoire de se bourrer la gueule après une bonne engueulade




perso après une bonne engueulade, ce serait plutôt coté oreiller ...


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Bah si ! Histoire de se bourrer la gueule après une bonne engueulade



Avec Toximysmix ?! Pourquoi pas Mackie tant quon est ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Avec Toximysmix ?! Pourquoi pas Mackie tant quon est ?



T'façon, y peut pas, il a des partiels.


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'façon, y peut pas, il a des partiels.



moi non :love: j'ai un pot de départ a faire bientôt en plus :love:


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

A l'origine j'ai mis ce topic dans la salle de jeux !!!! 

Merci de le remettre à sa place et d'enlever les "réponses" qui se trouvent par dessous ma réponse à la date de "09/05/2011 14h28" 

cordialement

Ou bien souhaitez vous apporter de  l'eau a mon moulin ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ou bien souhaitez vous apporter de  l'eau a mon moulin ?


_ T'as apporté l'eau ?
 Pour quoi faire ?_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> A l'origine j'ai mis ce topic dans la salle de jeux !!!!



Où il n'avait strictement rien à faire, effectivement.
Voir à ce propos, la fort juste réponse d'Ivanoe.


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ou bien souhaitez vous apporter de  l'eau a mon moulin ?



Ça dépend, ya du Ricard à ton moulin ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

t'as pas l'impression qu'il est vaaachement à sec ton moulin ...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Je n'en ai aucune envie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Pis, ici, à 115Km/h dans cette 407 suréquipée, je me sens un peu là (dédicace à PonkHead)


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

Un forum mac ou l'on ne peu parler du mac...

Une salle de jeux ou l'on ne raconte pas de blague ...

vous être très drôle.

Pour mon moulin ne vous inquiétez pas.. C'était pas urgent mais je m'en occupe de suite...

bye


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> bye




sérieux ? 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Un forum mac ou l'on ne peu parler du mac...


Faux.
Tout MacG est fait pour ça, sauf le bar.
Le bar, c'est un peu la pause café entre deux réunions, un espace de récréation - celui qui y parle boulot se fait chambrer.
C'est comme ça.
Si tu avais lu les règles et regardé un peu les topics ouverts, tu le saurais.



magicmimi a dit:


> Une salle de jeux ou l'on ne raconte pas de blague ...



Ben non.
Surtout si c'est pour faire du copier/coller des vannes des autres. Ca n'est pas un jeu, c'est un TOC.
Là encore, si tu avais un peu regardé les topics ouverts, tu le saurais.

Bref...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Aaaaaaaah tu veux des blagues  Tu connais la différence entre la chanteuse Magali Vaé et une courge ?            La courge ne nous casse pas les oreilles !   (aucune courge n'a été maltraitée dans cette blague  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> sérieux ?
> 
> :love:



Probabilité que ça le soit : 2%


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

D'ailleurs, Coluche a parfois manqué d'humour, j'en veux pour preuve son dernier sketch "c'est l'histoire d'un mec... ET PAF LE CAMION !" n'est qu'une resucée de "PAF LE CHIEN!"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Pour mon moulin ne vous inquiétez pas..



Toi, t'as dû commencer par le construire en haut d'une coline et ensuite être descendu reprocher à la rivière de ne pas couler en-dessous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Ah ! et puis, on dit : une blague, pas un blague.
Blague, c'est féminin.
Ca aussi, c'est comme ça.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

Pas la peine de lui donner des explications...
Il ne lis pas les autres et poste sur le principe "moi et le reste du monde"...
Ses posts sont incompréhensibles et en plus d'une orthographe déplorable&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas la peine de lui donner des explications...
> Il ne lis pas les autres et poste sur le principe "moi et le reste du monde"...
> Ses posts sont incompréhensibles et en plus d'une orthographe déplorable




d'autant plus que PERSONNE ne lui a écrit CLAIREMENT en PUBLIC que "pas forcément du Mac" était à prendre au second degré (aaah la richesse de la langue française ! ) donc comprendre "PAS du Mac"

:soupirs laaaaas:


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'avant Ivanoé ce topic à eu des réponses..
Ce topic était à sa place dans un forum intitulé:
*La salle de jeu*   Pour les quiz, les jeux de lettres, VISUELS et sonores.

Arrêter de dire que votre but ce n'est pas de m'emmerder...la preuve et flagrante :

Vous ne bouger jamais les topicS de forum d'habitude, vous le fermer tout simplement .. Bizarre...

merci pour mon moulin.
sur ce je n'ai plus rien à vous dire.

jean-michel


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> sérieux ?
> 
> :love:





PonkHead a dit:


> Probabilité que ça le soit : 2%



zut

les statistiques en prennent aussi pour leur grade

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




magicmimi a dit:


> sur ce je n'ai plus rien à vous dire.



ah si, tiens ... on repart pour un tour ( de moulin bien entendu)


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

"tu causes, tu causes, c'est tout ce que tu sais faire !" a dit un jour le perroquet du tonton/tâta de la Zazie de Raymond


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Vous ne bouger jamais les topicS de forum d'habitude, vous le fermer tout simplement ..



Ben non.
Encore tout faux, mon coco.
Les trois quart des gens à qui tu parles en ce moment ne bougent ni ne ferment JAMAIS de topics, vu qu'ils ne sont pas modos.
Mais ça, si tu avais regardé un peu comment marche un forum avant d'y débouller avec tes gros sabots, tu le saurais.

Tu vois, Arlequin ?
2% j'étais encore trop large.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> sur ce je n'ai plus rien à vous dire.



Même pas "au revoir" ?
ce n'est pas très respectueux...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Merci Ponk le perroquet s'appelait effectivement Coco !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'avant Ivanoé




aaaaah ça, ivanoé, qui bien sûr fait partie des "anciens", des "méchants conspirationistes", on peut dire que c't'une enflure de première !!!  comment il a foutu le bouzin dans ton super sujet  ! 

que fait la modération ! 

ah, pardon, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que le modo roule avec son frein à main tiré ...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

D'ailleurs Ivanoé jouait aux cartes avec Ben Laden et Georges W Bush le 11 septembre 2001


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ivanoé



Inscrit depuis trois mois. (toi, dix ans)
200 posts au compteur (toi, plus de 600)
Semble avoir compris tout seul le fonctionnement du forum (le salaud !)


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ce ne peut être que par  erreur qu'ils ont reçu un cerveau; une moelle épinière leur suffirait  amplement.


Allo, la base ?!...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Ouais, ça cache forcement des trucs !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Oui.
IVANOE est visiblement bien trop malin pour ce forum de débiles.
Qu'on le bannisse !


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Arrête, j'ai une vraie bonne raison de le faire en plus !  mais le droit a la réinsertion tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> D'ailleurs Ivanoé jouait aux cartes avec Ben Laden et Georges W Bush le 11 septembre 2001



Ah ben merde alors ! Comment tu l'as appris ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Arrêter de dire que votre but ce n'est pas de m'emmerder...la preuve et flagrante :



Je nai jamais dit une chose pareille.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Ivanoé : bah c'est Marion Cotillard qui l'a dit !


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2011)

12h00, c'est le moment de sortir l'eau&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mai 2011)

Héhé©

Vous avez vu ?
Il s'appelle Jean-Miche ! 

Et en plus, il est du Gard.
C'est un *rébroussié*. Une spécialité locale. Contre ceux qui sont pour, pour ceux qui sont contre, rebours, à l'envers. _Crabbed_, comme disent les britanniques.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaaaah ça, ivanoé, (.....) on peut dire que c't'une enflure de première



Et encore le mot est faible !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et encore le mot est faible !



 

as tu aussi reçu un gentil MP ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Non mais je ne perds pas espoir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Ouais, bah laissez-lui le temps aussi, impatients que vous êtes !
C'est loooooong à ellaborer et à pondre un mp de Magic.
C'est pas du p'tit mp sous-traité, un mp de Magic : c'est du bon, du local, du fait à la main !
Ca se mérite.
Ca se savoure.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> J'aime aussi les phrases d'auteur....



ça tombe bien, il y en a une parfaite pour toi :


> Cest une grande misère que de navoir pas assez desprit pour bien parler, ni assez de jugement pour se taire.
> 
> La Bruyère (Jean de)


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Mai 2011)

Les femmes sont tellement menteuses, qu'on ne peut même pas croire le contraire de ce qu'elles disent.

Georges Courteline (1860-1929)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Les femmes sont tellement menteuses, qu'on ne peut même pas croire le contraire de ce qu'elles disent.
> 
> Georges Courteline (1860-1929)



heu... t'es sur de l'auteur ?


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Mai 2011)

Ben  im'sembl' K'c'est ç'qui m'a dit avant de mourir...._(Il savait que je draguais sa femme.)

J'en jurerais pas...je l'ai lu il y a quelques années. Bien sûr je deviens vieux laid et misérable
_


----------

